# Slashdot Games UK Opens National Video Game Archive



## Clark Kent (Oct 30, 2008)

*Slashdot Games UK Opens National Video Game Archive
By News Bot - 10-30-2008 04:37 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

BBC News reports that the UK is acknowledging video games as a "key component of modern culture" by opening the National Videogame Archive inside the National Media Museum. "'The National Videogame Archive is an important resource for preserving elements of our national cultural heritage,' said Dr Newman. 'It's not just about cartridges and consoles, it's also about video game culture, the ways in which people actually play them. Unlike film and music, it's very difficult to walk into a retail store and walk out with a bunch of games from the 1970's,' said Dr Newman. He feels that games should be archived in the same way that music, books and film are preserved, as we often use them as markers in our culture and history." There's a similar archive at the University of Texas at Austin. What games would you put on display?pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/30/0437240amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/10/30/0437240"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/30/0437240amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/3MGZMj29xITGmuN3vNAigF11tKs/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/3MGZMj29xITGmuN3vNAigF11tKs/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/ZbeEjLMxmu8" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

